# localhost lässt sich nicht auflösen?



## neovanmatix (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich betreibe gerade einen frischen ISPConfig auf einem Debian 6-Container innerhalb einer OpenVZ-Umgebung auf einem Debian 6 Host.

Das klappt alles gut, jedoch erhalte ich folgende Meldung in den eMail-Logs:

```
May 30 08:40:01 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[2737]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
May 30 09:00:02 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[3242]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
May 30 09:00:44 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[3242]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
May 30 09:19:46 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[3713]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
May 30 09:20:02 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[3713]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
```
Dann habe ich mal etwas rumgesucht und probiert; es soll wohl etwas mit der hosts-Datei zu tun haben.

Hier mal ein wenig Log-Output:

```
root@ispconfig:~# hostname
ispconfig
root@ispconfig:~# hostname -f
ispconfig.xxx.de
root@ispconfig:~# cat /etc/hosts
::1             localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0         ip6-localnet
ff00::0         ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1         ip6-allnodes
ff02::2         ip6-allrouters


127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
# Auto-generated hostname. Please do not remove this comment.
80.237.214.248 ispconfig.xxx.de  ispconfig
root@ispconfig:~# cat /etc/hostname
ispconfig
```
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es mit der Reihenfolge von localhost.localdomain/localhost in der /etc/hosts zu tun hat. 

Ein ping auf "localhost" löst natürlich fehlerfrei auf.

Jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## nowayback (30. Mai 2013)

hi,



> Jemand einen Tipp für mich?


Ja. Wenn es Anleitungen gibt, warum hälst du dich dann nicht dran? Die Sache mit dem hostname steht sogar ausführlich drin.

dann würde das:


> root@ispconfig:~# hostname
> ispconfig
> root@ispconfig:~# hostname -f
> ispconfig.xxx.de


nämlich so aussehen:

```
root@ispconfig:~# hostname
ispconfig.xxx.de
root@ispconfig:~# hostname -f
ispconfig.xxx.de
```

Grüße
nwb


----------



## neovanmatix (30. Mai 2013)

Warum ich mich nicht an die Anleitungen halte? Na weil ich mir dachte, ich mach's nicht so wie in der Anleitung, und mir wird schon wieder jemand helfen.

Natürlich hab ich's nach Anleitung gemacht. Aber OpenVZ macht mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung.

OpenVZ hat bei jedem Start den Inhalt von /etc/hostname geändert.

Komischerweise funktioniert der passende Befehl zum Ändern des Hostname's nicht richtig:

```
vzctl set N --hostname "something.example.com" --save
```
Den nach einem Neustart der VM steht wieder "something" ohne FQDN in der /etc/hostname

Ich habe jetzt ein wenig rumprobiert, und es wie folgt hinbekommen:
1) Unter /etc/vz/conf/ID.conf den Eintrag "HOSTNAME" mit einem # auskommentiert
2) In der VM den FQDN in die /etc/hostname eingetragen
3) Neustart und nochmal prüfen -> passt bei mir

Was etwas komisch ist: Nachdem ich den FQDN per vzctl gesetzt habe, taucht der auch richtig in der .CONF meiner VM auf. Nach einem Neustart ist aber immernoch der falsche Eintrag in der /etc/hostname.

Wie hängt den eigentlich der nicht-FQDN mit der Auflösung von localhost zusammen?


----------



## neovanmatix (30. Mai 2013)

Also, die Lösung war's aber wohl nicht:

```
May 30 18:20:09 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[8927]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
May 30 18:20:32 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[8927]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
May 30 18:21:25 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[8927]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
May 30 18:25:39 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[9066]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
May 30 18:40:01 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[9465]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
May 30 19:00:01 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[9982]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
May 30 19:01:08 ispconfig postfix/smtpd[9982]: warning: 127.0.0.1: address not listed for hostname localhost
```
Geht gerade so weiter. Vielleicht ein weiterer Tipp?


----------



## nowayback (30. Mai 2013)

Hi,

dann verrate ich dir mal die Lösung - übrigends musst du das selbst verursacht haben, denn ich habe es gerade nochmal getestet und wenn man nen system aufsetzt steht es richtig drin ;-)

ändere in der /etc/hosts

```
::1             localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
```
in


```
::1             ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
```
oder sorge dafür das postfix nicht auf ipv6 reagiert. Der Eintrag localhost hat aber definitiv nix bei ner ipv6 adresse zu suchen. Deswegen auch die Frage nach der Anleitung 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## neovanmatix (30. Mai 2013)

Die Herausforderung nehme ich an! 

Gerade eine neue VM über das OpenVZ Web Panel erstellt und mal ein cat /etc/hosts ausgeführt, siehe Anhang.

Und da steht's per Default drin  

Die OS-Vorlage habe ich direkt über das OpenVZ Web Panel runtergeladen...

Den Eintrag habe ich mal geändert, und mal schaun ob die Fehler weiterhin auftreten...


----------



## nowayback (30. Mai 2013)

hmmm ich hab so nen debian wheezy installiert und da stands nicht... Sorry hatte vergessen das es bei dir ne VM war.

Sollte es da wirklich per default drin stehen, dann gibts nur die 2 möglichkeiten... also entweder entfernen oder postfix den richtigen weg zeigen.

schönen abend noch

Grüße
nwb


----------



## neovanmatix (30. Mai 2013)

Also, das localhost bei dem IPv6-Eintrag zu entfernen hat's nicht gebracht.
Ich habe jetzt den 127.0.0.1 localhost-Eintrag VOR die IPv6-Einträge in der /etc/hosts gesetzt, den Server neu gestartet, und bis jetzt ist keine Warnmeldung mehr erschienen.

Was genau war den da jetzt der Fehler? oO


----------

